# Yamaha YHT-493BL



## tnbug (Jun 25, 2010)

Anyone have this model? Can't seem to find any personal reviews but maybe just a few.
Thanks.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tnbug said:


> Anyone have this model? Can't seem to find any personal reviews but maybe just a few.
> Thanks.


HTIBs are usually not that great. There are some that are decent, but companies that make great speakers and receivers usually don't make both well. Onkyo is the best brand, but still it's a compromise. Why not start out with a really good receiver and a pair of good speakers. Then you can build up to something really nice over time.


----------



## tnbug (Jun 25, 2010)

lsiberian said:


> HTIBs are usually not that great. There are some that are decent, but companies that make great speakers and receivers usually don't make both well. Onkyo is the best brand, but still it's a compromise. Why not start out with a really good receiver and a pair of good speakers. Then you can build up to something really nice over time.


Thanks. From what i have read this seems to be the way to go.


----------

